

FBI's “Suicide Letter” to Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr - gnu8
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/fbis-suicide-letter-dr-martin-luther-king-jr-and-dangers-unchecked-surveillance

======
jsabo
The NYT piece cited in this article was discussed when it came out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8598652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8598652)

I thought both the NYT piece and the discussion were interesting.

------
frobozz
> You have just 34 days in which to do it (this exact number has been selected
> for a specific reason, it has definite practical significance).

What is the specific reason/prcatical significance of these 34 days?

~~~
kahirsch
The letter was sent about a month before King went to receive the Nobel Peace
Prize, so it's probably a reference to that.

